# Calling the Butcher...how do I ask for this?



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Last time I was at the butcher they only sold honeycomb tripe (the white stuff that has had all the good stuff for dogs bleached out of it).

What do I need to ask them to see if they can get the green tripe? The girl I talked to at the front counter when I was physically there didn't seem to know what I was talking about and I don't want there to be anything lost in translation when she goes to ask the person in charge.

I have to order ahead because they don't regularly have kidney or sweetbreads or any of that kind of thing. This time though I'd really like to get green tripe.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

They legally cannot sell you green tripe. It is considered renderings and not for human consumption. Try A Place for Paws - Columbiana, Ohio - Home , you'll get it within a day of ordering and it is usually ground the day of shipping.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> They legally cannot sell you green tripe. It is considered renderings and not for human consumption. Try A Place for Paws - Columbiana, Ohio - Home , you'll get it within a day of ordering and it is usually ground the day of shipping.


If they can sell me green tripe so can my local butcher...

I heard that as long as it is "denatured" with charcoal or something, then it is okay to sell. Is that true?


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

My butcher sells green tripe in pails. Says on the pail "Not fit for human consumption, for dogs only"


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

USDA laws are different than Canada.
A place for paws sells pet food, your butcher sells food for humans...there is a difference. IF it is denatured, it is removing the nutrional benefits so why would you want to feed it?


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> USDA laws are different than Canada.
> A place for paws sells pet food, your butcher sells food for humans...there is a difference. IF it is denatured, it is removing the nutrional benefits so why would you want to feed it?


I've gotten kidney from them before which falls under the same category.

Moving on...

So, again, when I call in, is there anything I should say other than "green tripe?" I don't want to come in and find out I've ordered 10-20 pounds of bleached tripe.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

whatever....kidney as nasty as it is, is edible for humans. Green tripe is the stomach ruminants of the cow. Tell them you want that, and see what they say.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Draugr said:


> I've gotten kidney from them before which falls under the same category.
> 
> Moving on...
> 
> So, again, when I call in, is there anything I should say other than "green tripe?" I don't want to come in and find out I've ordered 10-20 pounds of bleached tripe.


You should just call your butcher and tell them you want raw green tripe, NOT bleached, that has the stomach contents ground in with it. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Okay, called in to make my organ order. Got enough to last me a good 30 weeks (till next March). This place is about an hour away and I don't want to be driving there throughout the winter if I don't have to.

It was a no-go on the raw green tripe. Some people I know have worked that out with their local butcher so I figured it didn't hurt to ask. I didn't really press the matter any though, I just asked once and let it be. I might check with the butcher that my grandfather's farm uses. They are a bit of a bigger place, further away, and their prices are a touch higher so that's why I use the place I just called. But, if it's *our* cow they are butchering maybe it's more of a possibility.

If not, there's always the website I guess but I kinda hate to order animal products like that online =/. Just seems super weird.

So, my order:

10lbs Beef Kidney
10lbs Pork Kidney
10lbs Beef Sweetbreads
15lbs Beef Liver
7lbs Pork Liver

I've got about 2lbs of sweetbreads, 3lbs beef liver, and I think - I'd have to double check - about 8lbs of pork liver left in the freezer. So I'm set on my organs :3. Sooooo happy. Got that taken care of.

And, just double-checking - but raw green tripe would be fed as MM, right? Similar to, say, heart, or brain? They are considered - for the purposes of balancing - super-rich muscle-meats so they just aren't fed as a dietary staple or anything?

I didn't get any RMB or MM here because their prices for that are significantly higher for that sort of thing than what I can get at Wal-Mart. I know it's of a higher quality at the butcher but until I get some more of my student loans paid off, that's one of many areas where I need to cut a few corners at. Right now I make up for that by feeding 2000mg fish oil daily along with a 400IU vitamin E pill since the body uses a lot of Vit. E when metabolizing oils like that.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

My Pet Carnivore is in your state. That's where I get mine. 

Ground Green Beef Tripe-2 LB. | My Pet Carnivore


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

onyx'girl said:


> IF it is denatured, it is removing the nutrional benefits so why would you want to feed it?


Actually, denaturing can be different.

Some places are allowed to 'denature' meat by simply mixing some charcoal in with it.

I get green tripe that is denatured that way. The charcoal isn't visible unless you REEEEALY look for it.


As for a butcher selling green tripe - in the US it is NOT allowed. Some smaller places my GIVE it to you but legally they are not allowed to SELL the green stuff.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

BlackPuppy said:


> My Pet Carnivore is in your state. That's where I get mine.
> 
> Ground Green Beef Tripe-2 LB. | My Pet Carnivore


Oh wow, thanks for that. I was *just* about to place an online order for green tripe (decided I may as well get over my trepidation about ordering meat online) and this place has all that for about 60% of the price from the Ohio place linked earlier in this thread.

I'll check that place out some more, see if there's anything else I might want to get. *ETA: Browsing that place more I realized I forgot to add 10lbs of Beef Heart to my order at the butchers!!!

Beef liver I think is 1.09/lb there, pork liver is .79/lb, kidney was .49/lb, heart was .89/lb. Not 100% sure on the liver prices. But they are very cheap. Sweetbreads are 1.19/lb. I don't know about pork kidney, the price I gave was for beef kidney. I've never gotten pork kidney from them.



Lauri & The Gang said:


> Actually, denaturing can be different.
> 
> Some places are allowed to 'denature' meat by simply mixing some charcoal in with it.
> 
> ...


Ah...didn't know about selling vs giving. Maybe that is how the other people I know are getting it from a butcher.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Okay I got 48lbs of ground raw green tripe with trachea/gullet ground in as well. Will make a good addition to his meals :3.

I have a 8.8cu ft chest freezer for dog food...and two standing full-sized freezers if need be for overflow (although one is for family food and one for family meat, there's room in them for other stuff). But I really doubt I will need them.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Draugr said:


> Okay I got 48lbs of ground raw green tripe with trachea/gullet ground in as well. Will make a good addition to his meals :3.


Um...Yum? LOL!


----------



## mkinttrim (Jul 3, 2011)

With hunting seasonn coming very soon in Colorado I bet I can get deer and elk tripe easier than I can get beef. Any harm going that route?


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Just an update, he absolutely LOVES this stuff. I've never seen him so enthusiastic about his dinner.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Parasites....I would freeze game meat for at least a month before feeding. Usually when hunters get a deer or elk, they want to lighten the load in the field so tripe/entrails is left to the scavengers.


----------



## mkinttrim (Jul 3, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Parasites....I would freeze game meat for at least a month before feeding. Usually when hunters get a deer or elk, they want to lighten the load in the field so tripe/entrails is left to the scavengers.


Duh, being an ex hunter I should have known that, thanks


----------

